# أجهزة التنظير المرنة



## ahmadabohamda (17 سبتمبر 2007)

نرى أجهزة التنظير ونرى سهولة الاستخدام لكن لا نعرف طريقة صيانتها أو حتى طريقة فكها ولا نتجرأ حتى محاولة الفك كوننا نسمع أنها أجهزة حساسة جداً ..............
فهل يمكن الافادة في هذا الموضوع................


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اليك هذا الرابط .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=55861&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%E4%D9%ED%D1

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

وهذه روابط اخرى اضغط عليها فقط .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31309&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%E4%D9%ED%D1

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33764&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%E4%D9%ED%D1

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38591&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%E4%D9%ED%D1

البغدادي:20:


----------



## tigersking007 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس شكرى زادك الله دائما علم وعلوم اجتماعيه وعلميه


----------



## samirso (17 أكتوبر 2007)

إخوانى عندى إسطوانات تعليمية عن كيفية فك و تركيب و صيانة المناظير أوليمبس و فوجينون الفيبر و الفديو و هى رائعة بحق و لا اعرف كيف اضعهالكم و فعلا هذه المناظير خطيرة جدا و ارجو الا تبدأ بالعمل بها قبل تلقى التدريب الكامل و انا اعمل بهذا الحقل و مستعد للإجابة على تساؤلاتكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*نرحب بك .*



samirso قال:


> إخوانى عندى إسطوانات تعليمية عن كيفية فك و تركيب و صيانة المناظير أوليمبس و فوجينون الفيبر و الفديو و هى رائعة بحق و لا اعرف كيف اضعهالكم و فعلا هذه المناظير خطيرة جدا و ارجو الا تبدأ بالعمل بها قبل تلقى التدريب الكامل و انا اعمل بهذا الحقل و مستعد للإجابة على تساؤلاتكم



الاخ samirso 

تحية طيبة .

اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا .

اذكر سعة القرص وسنحاول جاهدين بوضعه لتعم الفائدة للجميع .

وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي :56:


----------



## samirso (17 أكتوبر 2007)

6 إسطوانات تقريبا وهى عبارة عن دروس فيديو لأهم المناظير المرنة و تقريبا حجم الإسطوانة 500 ميجا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي سمير على تعاونك وحرصك على تقديم الخير .

لكننا نطلب منك المختصر المفيد من خلال تطلعك على فحوى هذه الأسطوانات .

من انواع ومواصفات واستخدام وطرق صيانتها في موضوع جديد , وان شاء الله تكون فاتحة خير

وبداية موفقة .

نشكر تعاونك مقدما .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## samirso (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*صيانة المناظير المرنة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بداية ارجو الله ان يوفق الجميع و ارجو من الجميع محاولة نشر العلم حتى ننهض بهذه الأمة فعندما ابحث عن موضوع ما فى المنتديات العربية احيانا اجدة و احيانا كثيرة لا اجد شيئا و الموجود لا يقارن ابدا بما هو مكتوب فى المواقع الغربية فهذا هو الفرق فى الغرب ينتج العلم و ينشر اما عندنا لا ينتج و من يجدة يحبسة مع ان الله امرنا بنشرة و توعد من يكتمة 


بداية احب ان انوة أن ما سأكتبة لا يعدو عن كونة مقدمة تعريفية ببعض المناظير و مواطن الخطورة فى التعامل معها و لكنة لا يصلح بأى حال للدخول مباشرة إلى مرحلة الصيانة او الفك و التركيب و ذلك لأن هذه الأجهزه حساسة جدا و غالية الثمن و الخطأ لا يمكن علاجة فى بعض الأحيان و لمن اراد ان يبدأ فى صيانة هذه الأجهزة علية أولا ان يحصل على الاشرطة التى حدثتكم عنها و يدرسها جيدا و مع الأشرطة أقترح علية ان يحصل على منظار معدة ماركة اوليمبس xq30 هالك وهو فى الغالب سيكون فى حدود 1000 جنية مصري ليطبق عمليا الدروس التى على الشرائط التى حدثتكم عنها سابقا و هذه الشرائط لم نحصل عليها مجانا بل إشتريناها ب 600 دولار و لكنها هنا إن شاء الله مجانا لكل من يطلبها لذلك فلن اقوم بشرح كيفية صيانة المنظار و تبديل القطع التالفة فية بل سأذكر فقط بعض المحظورات و اماكن الخطورة و ذلك إجمالا 
المناظير المرنة 
نوعان مناظير
فيبر
و فيها الجزء البصرى الذى نرى بة ما بداخل المريض عبارة عن كابل فيبر مكون من آلاف الشعيرات الدقيقة جدا فى حيز لا يتعدى قطرة 2 مليمتر أو اكثر قليلا فى بعض المناظير و كل شعرة من هذا الكابل تنقل لنا نقطة ضوء و هى مرنة و هشة إلى حد ما لذلك إذا كسرت إحدى هذه الشعيرات فلا يمكن إصلاحها و إذا كسر هذا الكابل اصبح المنظار عديم الجدوى و هو غالى الثمن جدا و الومبس تبيعة احيانا بما يقارب ثمن المنظار و ذلك إذا و جدتة و هذه اكبر خطورة تواجهك فى محاولة صيانة المناظير من هذا النوع و هذه الشعيرات مغلفة بأنبوب مطاطى و فى نهايتها عدستسن من اعلى و اسفل و هذا الكابل مثبت فى نهاية المنظار بمسمار صغير جدا و لذك لا تحاول فك نهاية المنظار قبل فك هذا المسمار أولا ويسمى هذا الكابل بال Image bundle و مرتبد بالدستال إند بعدسة و احدة للرؤية 

ثانياُ الجزء الناقل للضوء و يسمى Light Bundle و هو المسئول عن نقل الضوء إلى داخل المعدة حتى تستطيع الرؤية بواسطة ال Image و هذا الجزء فى المناظير الفيبر و الفيديو واحد بمعنى انة مصنوع من الفيبر و لكن ثمنة ليس غاليا و حساسيتة اقل من حساسية ال Image و إذا كسرت منه شعرة او شعرات تؤثر فقط على شدة الإضاءة و ثمنة اقل و متوافر بالسوق و لكنة يعتبر ثانى اكبر جزء حساس فى المنظار و مرتبط بالدستال إند بفتحتين على عدستين و الناحية الأخرى بعدسة موجهة لمصدر الضوء 

ثالثا 
وصلة الهواء و الماء ووظيفتها دفع الهواء للمعدة و كذلك دفع الماء على ال image حتى يمكن الرؤية فى حالة و جود عصارات من المعدة على عدسة ال image 

رابعا 
وصلة البيوبسى و هى عبارة عن انبوب أوسع من انبوب الهواء و الماء و يستخدم للشفط الدم مثلا او إمرار حقنة او إمرار ادوات جراحية لأخذعينات مثلا 

خامسا 
الويرات و هيى عبارة عن اربعة اسلاك من الصلب مربوطة بواسطة جنازير تمر على بكر فى الهاند و من الناحية الأخرى مربوطة جيدا فى البندنج بارت و عن طريق حركة البكر تحصل على الزوايا التى يستطيع ان يتحرك بها البندنج بارت و هما اربع زوايا right left up down و تختلف مقاديرها حسب نوع المنظار فمثلا منظار القولون يختلف عن منظار المعدة عن منظار الرئة و هذه الويرات تتحرك داخل سوست داخل جسم المنظار 

مناظير فيديو 
و فية تستبدل ال image بكاميرا دقيقة جدا مربوطة بكابلين سمك الواحد 2مم و فى كل كابل 8 اسلاك و فى كل سلك منقسم إلى core و shield و تربط كل هذه اٍلاسلاك بكونكتور متصل بجهاز كبير إسمة البروسيسور يقوم بمعالجة صور الكاميرا و توصيلها على مونيتور ما عدا ذلك فهو مثل المنظار الفيبر 

و يتم إختبار المنظار بجهاز الليك تست و هو جهاز يقوم بضخ الهواء ف المنظار و بة عداد ضغط و ملاحة نزول المؤشر من عدمة فدخول الماء فى المنظار من اكبر اسباب تدمير المناظير لذلك يجب عمل هذا الإختبار بعد عمل اى صيانة للمنظار 

و أخيرا هذا الكلام لا يصلح بأى حال من الأحوال للبدء فى الصيانة أو الفك و التركيب و لكن الصيانة أولا يجب ان تكتسبها من شخص محترف او من مشاهدة الشرائط مع التطبيق العملى و يجب ان يتميز الشخص الذى يعمل فى صيانة هذه الأجهزة بالصبر الشديد و طول البال و حساسية اليد و الدقة و قبل كل هذا تهيئة المكان جيدا و التركيز حيث انك ستستخدم المشرط تماما مثل الجراح و فى حالة لا قدر الله
الخطأ ممكن تدمير ال image و تدمير المنظار
وهذاموقع ممتاز يبيع قطع غيار المناظير و ممنك إستخدامة لمعرفة مكونات المنظار كل على حدة 
http://www.endoscoperepair.com


و فى النهاية ادعو للجميع بالتوفيق و أسألهم العذر على التقصير 
أخوكم 
سمير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ سمير .

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله الف خير .

مبادرة طيبة تشكر عليها ومعلومات قيمة فيها الفائدة .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق والنجاح .

البغدادي .:56:


----------



## نسيم الخلد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع قمة في التميز


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

وفقكم الله ..


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (16 يوليو 2008)

نريد المزيد من العضو المميز samirso 
نريد الحصول على السطوانات كيف ذلك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (17 يوليو 2008)

مازلنا فى انتظار المزيد من العضو النشط samirso 
ونسال الله له التوفيق :15::15::15::15::15::15::15:


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (19 يوليو 2008)

مازلنا فى انتظار الجديد من المهندس سمير جزاك الله خيرا على نشر العلم:81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (21 يوليو 2008)

فى الانتظار


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (23 يوليو 2008)

نريد المزيدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (27 يوليو 2008)

:81::81::81::19::19::19::19::73::73::73:


----------



## samirso (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*إسطوانات صيانة المناظير*

إخوتى الاعزاء 
إن شاء الله سأبدا برفع 5 جيجا تقريبا 10 إسطوانات فيديو فى صيانة المناظير الفيديو و الفيبر ماركة أوليمبس و فوجينون و بنتاكس من اليوم بواقع إسطوانة كل يوم على الرابيد شير و لكن بعد ان رفعت اول إسطوانة وجدت انها تصلح للتنزيل 10 مرات فقط و خبرتى فى ذلك قليلة فمن يعلم موقع رفع افضل من الرابيد شير فليدلنى علية او يتطوع بإعادة رفعها علية .
أسألكم الدعاء و نشر العلم 
الإسطوانة الاولى صيانة و إصلاح الفوجينون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/274279093/fojenon_1a.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/274349856/fojenon_1a.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/274349861/fojenon_1a.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/274457362/fojenon_1a.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/274476102/fojenon_1a.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/274476104/fojenon_1a.part6.rar.html


----------



## samirso (7 سبتمبر 2009)

samirso قال:


> إخوتى الاعزاء
> إن شاء الله سأبدا برفع 5 جيجا تقريبا 10 إسطوانات فيديو فى صيانة المناظير الفيديو و الفيبر ماركة أوليمبس و فوجينون و بنتاكس من اليوم بواقع إسطوانة كل يوم على الرابيد شير و لكن بعد ان رفعت اول إسطوانة وجدت انها تصلح للتنزيل 10 مرات فقط و خبرتى فى ذلك قليلة فمن يعلم موقع رفع افضل من الرابيد شير فليدلنى علية او يتطوع بإعادة رفعها علية .
> أسألكم الدعاء و نشر العلم
> الإسطوانة الاولى صيانة و إصلاح الفوجينون
> ...




الإسطوانة الثانية فى صيانة و إصلاح الفوجينون

http://rapidshare.com/files/276355131/Fojenon2A.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/276377499/Fojenon2A.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/276437807/Fojenon2A.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/276512568/Fojenon2A.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/276554652/Fojenon2A.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/276783481/Fojenon2A.part6.rar.html


----------



## 3mer (8 سبتمبر 2009)

THX ENG
BUT Id like to ask what about pentax

plz if you can uploud petax disk


----------



## Eng.bassel (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السيد Samiro شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة

أتسأل هل بإمكانك إرسال نسخة من هذه السيديات بواسطة البريد السريع؟؟ وأنا أتكفل بدفع أجور الشحن.

و عندما تصبح السيديات في سوريا يمكن لأي مهتم الاتصال بي و إعطاءه نسخة من السيديات و بذلك 
تصبح عملية الحصول عليها سهلة جداً


----------



## samirso (8 سبتمبر 2009)

samirso قال:


> الإسطوانة الثانية فى صيانة و إصلاح الفوجينون
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/276355131/Fojenon2A.part1.rar.html
> http://rapidshare.com/files/276377499/Fojenon2A.part2.rar.html
> ...




الإسطوانة الثالثة 
صيانة و إصلاح الفوجينون 

http://rapidshare.com/files/276355131/Fojenon2A.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/276377499/Fojenon2A.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/276437807/Fojenon2A.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/276512568/Fojenon2A.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/276554652/Fojenon2A.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/276783481/Fojenon2A.part6.rar.html


----------



## samirso (9 سبتمبر 2009)

eng.bassel قال:


> السيد samiro شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة
> 
> أتسأل هل بإمكانك إرسال نسخة من هذه السيديات بواسطة البريد السريع؟؟ وأنا أتكفل بدفع أجور الشحن.
> 
> ...



لا ارى داعى لعملية الارسال بالبريد فإن شاء الله ها تكون كل الاسطوانات متاحة على النت بواقع كل يوم إسطوانة خلال 7 ايام


----------



## samirso (9 سبتمبر 2009)

3mer قال:


> thx eng
> but id like to ask what about pentax
> 
> plz if you can uploud petax disk



انا آسف جدا فقد ذكرت خطأ بأن عندى إسطوانة للبنتاكس و لكن نظرية العمل و احدة و الاسطوانات هى اربعة فوجينون و 6 اولمبس


----------



## Eng.bassel (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا 
صراحة الأنترنيت عندي بطيئة جدا و لكن على كل حال سأحاول الذهاب إلى مقهى الانترنيت على اعتبار النت هناك سريعة


----------



## samirso (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الإسطوانة الرابعة فى الفوجينون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/277664215/Fojenon2b.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/277664217/Fojenon2b.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/277721715/Fojenon2b.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/277721717/Fojenon2b.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/277797499/Fojenon2b.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278062391/Fojenon2b.part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278062393/Fojenon2b.part7.rar.html


----------



## samirso (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الإسطوانة الاولى فى الاوليمبس
http://rapidshare.com/files/278131772/olympus_Min1.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278181272/olympus_Min1.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278181276/olympus_Min1.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278273697/olympus_Min1.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278301838/olympus_Min1.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278533505/olympus_Min1.part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278597473/olympus_Min1.part7.rar.html


----------



## samirso (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الإسطوانة الثانية فى الاوليمبس

http://rapidshare.com/files/278714020/olympus_Mn2a.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278745958/olympus_Mn2a.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278793721/olympus_Mn2a.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/279097360/olympus_Mn2a.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/279169666/olympus_Mn2a.part5.rar.html


----------



## samirso (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الإسطوانة الثالثة فى الاوليمبس

http://rapidshare.com/files/279458792/olympus_Mn2b.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/279481276/olympus_Mn2b.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/279530480/olympus_Mn2b.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/279623543/olympus_Mn2b.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/279647192/olympus_Mn2b.part5.rar.html


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## samirso (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الإسطوانة الرابعة فى الاوليمبس
http://rapidshare.com/files/279688324/olympus_Mj1a.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/279892944/olympus_Mj1a.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/279919064/olympus_Mj1a.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/279943206/olympus_Mj1a.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280075292/olympus_Mj1a.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280115672/olympus_Mj1a.part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280137885/olympus_Mj1a.part7.rar.html


----------



## samirso (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الإسطوانة الخامسة فى الاوليمبس
http://rapidshare.com/files/280363766/Olympus_MJ2.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280387156/Olympus_MJ2.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280421468/Olympus_MJ2.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280443963/Olympus_MJ2.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280535831/Olympus_MJ2.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280568000/Olympus_MJ2.part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280594627/Olympus_MJ2.part7.rar.html


----------



## samirso (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الإسطوانة الاخيرة فى الاوليمبس
http://rapidshare.com/files/280838430/olympus_Mj1b.part1.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/280865084/olympus_Mj1b.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280888192/olympus_Mj1b.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280911843/olympus_Mj1b.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/280999389/olympus_Mj1b.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/281026026/olympus_Mj1b.part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/281058335/olympus_Mj1b.part7.rar.html


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

والله يخليك ..................................................


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

........................................


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك على نشر العلم 
واسال الله ان يعطينا مثل هذة الهمة العالية


----------



## 3mer (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا ع الجهود المبذوله 
بس يا ريت ازا بتقدر توفر اي شي عن صيانه بنتاكس ما تبخل علينا بيه 
وكمان مرة برجع بكرر الشكر


----------



## 3mer (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت لو كمان في عندك اي معلومات عن منظار الموجات فوق الصوتيه

وازا في عندك معلومات كامله عن منظار المسالك البوليه النسائيه و الرجاليه
ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## 3mer (8 نوفمبر 2009)

Cholangioscopy Intubation
Naso-Pharyngo-Laryngoscopy 




Choledocho-Nephroscopy


----------



## 3mer (8 يناير 2010)

هل هناك اي شي جديدد بخصوص صاينه مناظير بنتكس ؟
هل هناك اسطوانات عن اي شيئ بخصوص بنتاكس؟

ماهي الفروق في التكنلوجيا المستخدمه بين شركات المناظير؟


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى العزيز أى شىء تريد معرفته عن أجهازة المناظير يمكنك ارسال رساله الى [email protected] فهو يعلم عنها جيدا و سيخبرك عن كل شىء بالتفصيل.

أخوك فالله

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## 3mer (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتو 
في الحقيه لا اعلم اذا ان كان مسمسوح عرض ارقام الجوالات او الائميلات في المنتدا 
ولكن اود من اsamirso ارسال رقمه او ائميلو الشخصي برساله خاصه 
واذا كان هناك اي شخص اخر عنده معرفه كامله بصيانه المناظير المرنه واخص بالتحديد مناظير بنتاكس

ارجو الرد سريعا 
رقم الجووال والائميل


----------



## mohabd28eg (3 مايو 2010)

الرجاء من السادة اللي عندهم علم باي شئ عن المناظير

افيدونا

سواء بتدريب او كتالوجات ننتظر ردكم


----------



## mohabd28eg (3 مايو 2010)

samirso قال:


> الإسطوانة الثالثة فى الاوليمبس
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/279458792/olympus_mn2b.part1.rar.html
> http://rapidshare.com/files/279481276/olympus_mn2b.part2.rar.html
> ...


 
الرجاء
اري الحصول علي هذة الاسطوانات باي شكل

وشكرا


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## samirso (17 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز ايميلى على الياهو بنفس الاسم


----------



## samirso (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
روابط جديدة للمناظير بعد ان إنتهت روابط الرابيد شير السابقة 
الإسطوانة الاولى 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/vy1fdrzhyyd/Olumpus1.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/xjmwm0mwmyt/Olumpus1.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/dqjctz1tejm/Olumpus1.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jomjzgmnowd/Olumpus1.part4.rar


----------



## samirso (18 مايو 2010)

الإسطوانة الثانية 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ygymmzqocn4/Olumpus2.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ddzwzngqm1m/Olumpus2.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jjew5mgzzhv/Olumpus2.part3.rar


----------



## samirso (18 مايو 2010)

الإسطوانة الثالثة 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tt22l2zdwzo/Olympus3.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ymydymyioyr/Olympus3.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qnqnzzyyot2/Olympus3.part3.rar


----------



## samirso (19 مايو 2010)

الإسطوانة الرابعة 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/enzwymniu0d/Olympus4.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4ozjymnmtdq/Olympus4.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ttguumnzzu2/Olympus4.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zzyymmn2eim/Olympus4.part4.rar


----------



## samirso (19 مايو 2010)

الإسطوانة الخامسة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/vjgyhdmdt1n/Olympus5.part1.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/5jym2ndtimi/Olympus5.part2.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wyiktfva2jx/Olympus5.part3.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zgamzjmtk0z/Olympus5.part4.rar


----------



## samirso (20 مايو 2010)

الإسطوانة السادسة 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hwkymoknnnw/Olympus6.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/dngnlozz2wq/Olympus6.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nmyqfmm1nmm/Olympus6.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zyiiogznjet/Olympus6.part4.rar


----------



## samirso (20 مايو 2010)

الإسطوانة السابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1bzmgnitmza/Olympus7.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/naynwye4yzm/Olympus7.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mjddqwznucr/Olympus7.part3.rar


----------



## samirso (21 مايو 2010)

الإسطوانة الثامنة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gdzjoy3ndwm/Fojenon1.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jkznlaokln2/Fojenon1.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ojtmiqgnyyy/Fojenon1.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/wlqyz2wzznz/Fojenon1.part4.rar


----------



## samirso (22 مايو 2010)

الإسطوانة التاسعة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gdzjntqc1mw/Fojenon2.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mtjljgamdyi/Fojenon2.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/z1nmn2ywzj2/Fojenon2.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/lzmm0ntdz1d/Fojenon2.part4.rar


----------



## samirso (23 مايو 2010)

الإسطوانة العاشرة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jqvr3kt3hoz/Fojenon3.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tdlizugxz13/Fojenon3.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/riyzjdjjdrw/Fojenon3.part3.rar
لتشغيل الإسطوانات لابد من تركيب برنامج CloneCd 
إذهب الى My Computer 
Virtual CloneDrive
كليك يمبن 
Virtual CloneDrive
Mount
ثم إختار الإسطوانة التى تريد تشغيلها 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mynwu2nhmjn/clonecd 4.2.0.2.rar


----------



## ossama (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
طبعا لا توجد كلمة ممكن ان توصف شكري وتقديري واحترامي الشديد للاخ samirso واشكره على الجهد المتميز والتعب وان شاء الله تتوفق في حياتك .ويا ريت اي اسطوانات اخرى بهذا المجال ترفعها على الميديا فاير لانة موقع رفع جيد واشكرك مرة اخرى من كل قلبي


----------



## ossama (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
طبعا لا توجد كلمة ممكن ان توصف شكري وتقديري واحترامي الشديد للاخ samirso واشكره على الجهد المتميز والتعب وان شاء الله تتوفق في حياتك .ويا ريت اي اسطوانات اخرى بهذا المجال ترفعها على الميديا فاير لانة موقع رفع جيد واشكرك مرة اخرى من كل قلبي...... وارجو منك اخي العزيز samirso ان تبين نوع الادوات المستخدمة في عملية التصليح للنواضير ومن اين يمكن الحصول عليها وشكرا مرة اخرى.


----------



## samirso (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لك جزيل الشكر عى هذا الإطراء اللذى لا استحقة 
بالنسبة للادوات فهى مختلفة حسب كل منظار و لكن يمكن استنساخها عن طريق الخراطة من ادوات اصلية و ايضا يوجد هذا الرابط بة قطع غيار للمناظير و ادوات للصيانة و ربنا يوجد رابط اخرى و لكنى لا اعلم غيرة 
http://www.endoscoperepair.com/generaltools.htm
سمير


----------



## mohabd28eg (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عناية السيد المهندس المبجل المحترم 
بعد التحية ،،،،

لك جزيل الشكر علي هذا الجهد الكبير
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
فهذة الاسطوانات كبيرة الفائدة عظيمة القيمة

طلب بسيط من حضرتك

لو لديك اي كتالوجات تشغيل او صيانة لاي نوع من أنواع المناظير

ممكن حضرتك تضعه علي الموقع 
او ترسله بالميل

ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر

والأمتنان

م محمد عبدالله


----------



## samirso (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الأخ المحترم المهندس محمد كنت اتمنى لو ان عندى اى شى آخر فى هذا المجال و لكن للأسف هذا كل ما املكة و لأنى تركت هذا المجال ايضا منذ 3 سنوات 
أخوك سمير


----------



## ossama (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي سمير .... الحقيقة انت تستحق هذا الشكر والاكثر منه حقيقتا
اخي العزيز .. انا نزلت القرص الاول ومن كنت اريد افتحة اعطاني رسالة خطا ان الملف شبه تالف وبعد الفتح مع الخطا اشتغل جزء من الفديو والباقي ما اشتغل. فاذا امكن اخي العزيز ان ترفع القرص الاول او اذا امكن ان تشغل القرص الاول عندك واذا اشتغل طبيعي يعني المشكلة بتنزيل الملفات... والشكر الك مرة خرى


----------



## samirso (29 مايو 2010)

حاضر ان شاء الله ها ابدا انزل الجزء الاول و اجربة و اخبرك بالنتيجة


----------



## ossama (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز samirso بالحقيقة قمت بتنزيل اكثر من قرص من الميديا فاير ولكن ما اشتغلن الاقراص واعتقد السبب ان عملية النقل من الاقراص الى الحاسبة كان بيها مشكلة واذا كنت متاكد انو الملفات قبل الرفع كانت سليمة اذا المشكلة هية في الرفع وبسبب استخدام الضغط باستخدام برنامج الwin rar حدثت بعض المشاكل اثناء الرفع بسبب فقدان بعض البيانات وخاصة عند تقسيم الملف لعدة اقسام ولتفادي هذه الحالة وضمان رفع الملف المضغوط ولضمان عدم حصول مشاكل في فتح الضغط تستطيع عند ضغط وتقسيم الملفات تفعيل الخيار put recovery record وهذا الخيار سوف يحافظ على جميع الملفات بدوت تلف ,اخي العزيز اعرف ان انا ثكلت عليك وتعبتك معاي بس اتمنى منك انك ترفع الاقراص مرة اخرى وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك لان انا محتاج لهذه الفديوات حقيقة وبالنسبة الى طريقة الضغط انا وضعت صورة بالمرفقات توضح كيفية وضع put recovery record من اجل حماية الملفات المضغوطة من التلف, وسؤال ثاني اذا امكن هل يوجد مكان في الوطن العربي لاعطاء دورات في تصليح النواضير الطبية. مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## samirso (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*روابط جديدة للإسطوانات*

أولا اعتذر عما وجد من خطأ فى تحميل الإسطوانات و قد نصحنى الاخ اسامة بطريقة فى الضغط لتلافى هذا الخطأ ثانيا اعتذر عن التأخير بسبب اننى كنت فى اجازة و لم أستطيع اصلاح هذا الخطأ لأن الإسطوانات لم تكن معى فى مصر 

الإسطوانة الأولى أولمبيس
http://www.mediafire.com/?65tpuch8plb4juk
http://www.mediafire.com/?b85vpa9unqz6034
http://www.mediafire.com/?0zha2gsba1k0x3f
http://www.mediafire.com/?1aizjt9sctjp32f


----------



## samirso (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*الإسطوانة الثانية*

الإسطوانة الثانية 
http://www.mediafire.com/?n6b3demedt0szrj
http://www.mediafire.com/?7f4q55suidfeh5h
http://www.mediafire.com/?k8qw9wsra2ht2sv


----------



## مهندسة بصراوية (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## samirso (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*الإسطوانة الثالثة*

الإسطوانة الثالثة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?48ae9u5kml6qy5o
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d8lgm1q5f93i8dh
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7uke6ugb431rae6


----------



## samirso (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*الإسطوانة الرابعة*

الإسطوانة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?al9n7fw1596y45i
http://www.mediafire.com/?dv20b4cmdadc79z
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xfjyho47ry9p17d
http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php


----------



## samirso (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز أسامة روابط جديدة للمناظير


----------



## samirso (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الإسطوانة الخامسة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?10sd2rmug9722bk
http://www.mediafire.com/?2at7kx18uuem3ik
http://www.mediafire.com/?xq67wenhcq5tdb3
http://www.mediafire.com/?m9y47pjbknvv55a


----------



## samirso (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الإسطوانة السادسة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7rlvowe1t2z61yn
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7ccd3yfbqb7el0c
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ahqt4uuvubsuckz
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?74kik5cgh5koebo


----------



## samirso (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الإسطوانة السابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?h2sdlr4k2xox3yg
http://www.mediafire.com/?y1w5c1ao51uj56o
http://www.mediafire.com/?46622ijhjruv5ws
http://www.mediafire.com/?bly972p0f5r2l2i


----------



## samirso (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الإسطوانة الثامنة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5pqeblb8ztu8ccu
http://www.mediafire.com/?hv4rcjblkv5ahvk
http://www.mediafire.com/?p0vc9e06b77k69s


----------



## samirso (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الاسطوانة التاسعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?5m3t7ihrxwd8u8h
http://www.mediafire.com/?6ymfpmsd7zos87n
http://www.mediafire.com/?g7rr4q2qzrlpx5b
http://www.mediafire.com/?6ky8zp6w8yz88dv


الاسطوانة العاشرة
http://www.mediafire.com/?d3ei3f3s9qm2gca
http://www.mediafire.com/?1tcc18fenc34g55
http://www.mediafire.com/?46obi5ubqcqohok
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyxd6rop0dlzjls


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر خاص*

شكر خاص للمهندس سمير ونقوله حمدلله على السلامه:56:


----------



## mohammed.madani (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا سميرسو


----------



## orana (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rkowwe (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## haroun12 (27 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا
بالنسبة للملف الرابع من السي دي الرابع اللنك الخاص به خطأ
فنرجو اعادة وضوع هذا اللنك وخصوصا حجمة ماحيكون كبير

تحياتي


----------



## ahmadba (28 يوليو 2013)

مرحبا
بالنسبة للملف الرابع من السي دي الرابع اللنك الخاص به خطأ
فنرجو اعادة وضوع هذا اللنك وخصوصا حجمة ماحيكون كبير

تحياتي و مشكوووووووور


----------



## ahmadba (29 يوليو 2013)

الاخ العزيز تُشكر على جهدك الكبير و المعلومات قيمة جدا في الاجزاء 1 . 2 . 3 . 6 من سلسلة اولمبوس
لكن هنالك بعض الاشكالات ان كان يتسع صبرك بحاجة للتصحيح
تظهر رسالة خطأ عند فك الضغط و هي عدم وجود Olympus4.part4.rar
و تظهر رسالة خطأ عند فك الضغط و هي Olympus4.part1.2.3.rar unexpected end of archive 
مع خالص التحية على كل الاحوال


----------



## ahmadba (29 يوليو 2013)

عفوا ورد خطأ بالسطر و تظهر رسالة خطأ عند فك الضغط و هي Olympus4.part1.2.3.rar unexpected end of archive 
و الصحيح هو و تظهر رسالة خطأ عند فك الضغط و هي Olympus5.part1.2.3.rar unexpected end of archive 
اعتذر لك


----------



## simoalmaktri (20 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ع المعلوماااااااااات القيمة


----------



## alin mig (23 مارس 2014)

معلومات مفيدة بالفعل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emad alabiad (28 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس عماد من اليمن ممكن في عندي مشكله في جهاز منظار انه الزوووم مايشتغل ارجو التوضيح ممكن تعطينا الايميمل تبعك او الواتس اذذذذذا امكن رجاااااااااااااااااااء مهندس samirso


----------



## deema rimawi (1 ديسمبر 2014)

السلان عليكم ,,,
انا مهندسه طبيه ,,, متخصصه بالجهزه التنظير ,, المجال جديد علي ,,, واريد معلمات ,,, عنه,, حاولت افتح الروابط الرابط لا يعمل ,,السيديات مهمه,, وجميله ممكن تفيدوني ضروري الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## amero200 (7 يونيو 2015)

بس الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الكريم صاحب الموضوع 
حاولت كثيرا تحميل الاسطوانات و لكن بلا جدى و لا رابط يعمل
أرجو ان تعيد رفع الموضوع من جديد


----------



## amero200 (7 يونيو 2015)

اختى العزيزة انا اعمل فى نفس مجالك ارجو التواصل معى


----------



## amero200 (7 يونيو 2015)

بس الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الكريم صاحب الموضوع 
حاولت كثيرا تحميل الاسطوانات و لكن بلا جدى و لا رابط يعمل
أرجو ان تعيد رفع الموضوع من جديد


----------

